# Been a while, but I am rising again



## BAYFISHER (Jul 6, 2001)

Just think, less than 30 days away, C&R will be on again at sandy point! Its been a long time fellas, but Im still alive, and have had 19 stays in hospital this last year, and feel good about posting my trite hellos to the fellas. Love me, or hate me, I love all you guys. FYI. NO RODS OR GEAR. Sold all (yes stupid!). Hell, I cant even afford a License right now.


----------



## kayak456 (Jun 5, 2012)

U actually catch rock on sandy point in feb


----------



## SpeedRacer (Sep 5, 2010)

BAYFISHER said:


> Just think, less than 30 days away, C&R will be on again at sandy point! Its been a long time fellas, but Im still alive, and have had 19 stays in hospital this last year, and feel good about posting my trite hellos to the fellas. Love me, or hate me, I love all you guys. FYI. NO RODS OR GEAR. Sold all (yes stupid!). Hell, I cant even afford a License right now.


Well well well.... It has been a while since we've heard from you. Glad to hear you are still around but sad to hear you were down and out. I was wondering where you've been hiding out. Hope you're on the mends for good.


----------



## jlentz (Sep 11, 2005)

Bayfisher what was your favorite rod and reel combo? I have a lot of fishing equipment that does not get used and can probably send you something like what you had. 

John


----------



## Manlystanley (Sep 22, 2010)

Bayfisher, glad your doing better. Hospital stays are the pits...

Best Regards,
Stan


----------



## fishingman88 (Apr 23, 2008)

jlentz said:


> Bayfisher what was your favorite rod and reel combo? I have a lot of fishing equipment that does not get used and can probably send you something like what you had.
> 
> John


Great thing for you to do John to help a fellow fisherman out. Praying things get better for you Bayfisher.


----------



## jcreamer (Mar 6, 2001)

Hey bayfisher
It looks like the old timers are coming back. I can feel as I have gone through a couple of surguries and am stuck with a brace on right leg.
I have a basement full of fishing equip it is used but clean and taken care or. Let me know if you need nuthing and _ will send it.
JohnC_j


----------



## BAYFISHER (Jul 6, 2001)

*yes its true if the planets are aligned*



kayak456 said:


> U actually catch rock on sandy point in feb


Yes, the latter part of that month if temps (water rise above 40). They either come in force, or have to wait some 3-6 hrs for a 28 inch rock.


----------



## BAYFISHER (Jul 6, 2001)

Im @ [email protected]. I was a member since pierandsurf opened, but im just a participant. I live in silver spring (was gaithersburg) had a car, 14 rods and reels (12000d and other reels) tica, and others, now small freshwater rod. I am open to any smaller 9-11 surf rod, and any reel spinner that works.thank you even for the gesture of gifting anyway. I cant pay for shipping.


----------



## BAYFISHER (Jul 6, 2001)

jcreamer said:


> Hey bayfisher
> It looks like the old timers are coming back. I can feel as I have gone through a couple of surguries and am stuck with a brace on right leg.
> I have a basement full of fishing equip it is used but clean and taken care or. Let me know if you need nuthing and _ will send it.
> JohnC_j


I am open to any surf rod 9-11, and any spinnin reel. prob only get out 4 times this year. god bless you for even suggesting a contribution. my email is same. [email protected]. dont drive, no car, bad legs and a bike.lol.


----------



## BAYFISHER (Jul 6, 2001)

we dont get old, we just fade away.


----------



## Big Rad (May 19, 2003)

Good to see you Len. I'm recovering from a broken neck and expect to be able to walk by trophy season. I'll make a deal if you pull the cart I drive and bring a couple of rods for you to use. We could even swing by and pick up some donated stuff.

Hope does spring eternal.............


----------



## BAYFISHER (Jul 6, 2001)

*hospital report*



Big Rad said:


> Good to see you Len. I'm recovering from a broken neck and expect to be able to walk by trophy season. I'll make a deal if you pull the cart I drive and bring a couple of rods for you to use. We could even swing by and pick up some donated stuff.
> 
> Hope does spring eternal.............


just got out of holy cross hospital and have bronchitis/walking pnuemonia. other than that, if i am not near death, i will be your masta, and drag anything including my ownself to fish just for one day (hero: david bowie).


----------



## BAYFISHER (Jul 6, 2001)

we may be damaged goods, but we are not DEAD yet. Where theres life, theres hope in breath.


----------



## Manlystanley (Sep 22, 2010)

BAYFISHER said:


> Im @ [email protected]. I was a member since pierandsurf opened, but im just a participant. I live in silver spring (was gaithersburg) had a car, 14 rods and reels (12000d and other reels) tica, and others, now small freshwater rod. I am open to any smaller 9-11 surf rod, and any reel spinner that works.thank you even for the gesture of gifting anyway. I cant pay for shipping.


BayFisher, I've got an older Daiwa BlackGold reel that I can let you have. It's a mid sized one (Not sure of the model number). The drag is not working the best, but I use it lots still. Don't have a spare rod though. Let me see what I can dig up. Send me a PM with your address, I'll drop it buy sometime. It's got 50 lb braid on it......

yes sir, this reel is just itching for a good fish, and it's wanting a new owner that can actually catch some fish.....


Best Regards,
Stan


----------



## Manlystanley (Sep 22, 2010)

Bayfisher: Tried to send you a PM with my address (in case you wanted to pick it up at my house). But, your mail box was full.

Best Regards,
Stan


----------



## BAYFISHER (Jul 6, 2001)

My PM is open now for anyone. If you desire an address, let me know. If you are like me, and am limited in resources and time, DON'T SWEAT IT.


----------



## BAYFISHER (Jul 6, 2001)

FIRST I HAVE TO WORK ON A LICENSE. Since I don't know if I will do fresh or Bay (and it sucks in silver spring), a fresh water reel or surf rod will do. I know you love your surf rods, and being realistic, if I had good rods, I wouldn't givem away either!


----------



## Manlystanley (Sep 22, 2010)

BAYFISHER said:


> FIRST I HAVE TO WORK ON A LICENSE. Since I don't know if I will do fresh or Bay (and it sucks in silver spring), a fresh water reel or surf rod will do. I know you love your surf rods, and being realistic, if I had good rods, I wouldn't givem away either!


Hello Bayfisher,
Got the same error again:

"The following errors occurred with your submission
BAYFISHER has exceeded their stored private messages quota and cannot accept further messages until they clear some space."


I think that for a registered user, you can only have 20 PM's stored (at least I think). Worse come to worse, I'll bring it to the CR at Sandy Point.

Best Regards,
Stan


----------



## jlentz (Sep 11, 2005)

Bayfisher, I sent some things out to you today but The UPS store said UPS is not picking up today because of the snow but I did see the truck after that. You should see the package in a day or two. 

John


----------



## BAYFISHER (Jul 6, 2001)

Thank you for the return emails my brothers in surf. And as for the damn stored messages, I deleted them 11 times. Thats what I get after 10 years as a supporter, now that I am just a "plain jane" here now. I will email another here one more time, and a large thank you for the one who is processing a contribution. You know who you are (god bless you).


----------



## BAYFISHER (Jul 6, 2001)

You got email.new. Not pm.


----------



## BAYFISHER (Jul 6, 2001)

You got pm!


----------



## BAYFISHER (Jul 6, 2001)

*recovery*



Big Rad said:


> Good to see you Len. I'm recovering from a broken neck and expect to be able to walk by trophy season. I'll make a deal if you pull the cart I drive and bring a couple of rods for you to use. We could even swing by and pick up some donated stuff.
> 
> Hope does spring eternal.............


how goes your recovery, hoever slow as it may be with much pain?I am geared towards underdogs, and am more respective to those who rise stronger, than those who boast, and or ignorant of those who are ill and what it takes to recover. That must be a ball buster having a neck injury, and knowing what it takes for fishing, an arm or neck is the last thing anyone needs. I myself am withering of many bodily and other issues hard and fast, but when it comes to fishing in 60 degree weather and no wind, no doctor can prescribe medicine that rises above that.
Leonard.


----------



## BAYFISHER (Jul 6, 2001)

Whomever sent ups...ty....required signature, but was on toilet.ups did hit and run and wouldnt wait to sign. Shhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh. Let it be xmas when i open it up next delivery. Forgive me for having a senior moment not knowing who sent.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Welcome back. Glad you're ok.


----------



## BAYFISHER (Jul 6, 2001)

john.god will shine n your recovery for what i received and I thank you for improving my life.


----------



## jlentz (Sep 11, 2005)

BAYFISHER said:


> john.god will shine n your recovery for what i received and I thank you for improving my life.


Glad you enjoyed it. I hope I sent enough stuff to get you going this spring.

John


----------



## BAYFISHER (Jul 6, 2001)

I want all know that you should receive a fishermans nobel peace prize for improving my life and outlook knowing that I might live long enough to utilize the gear (even if its my last breath). Being at SPSP would be a nice place to see before the worst. plus I can be used for bait. lmao. saves expenses. DONT ANYONE CALL 911 about this post, its meant to be humorous.


----------



## BAYFISHER (Jul 6, 2001)

BTW FELLAS. I DONT NEED TO DO THE ANGLERS REGISTRATION TOO? besides a license for bay. too many regs for me.


----------

